# Benjamin Bratt had a nose job?!?



## allisong (Jan 31, 2004)

Saw a movie this evening called One Good Cop('91) Starring Michael Keaton and Rene Russo&amp;Benjamin Bratt..Well anyway..Boy!!It was either some awesome SFX makeup or he had a HUGE snoz..He's so cute..I would have never dreamed there was a pre-hottie stage


----------

